# OKC Post Holiday Herf!?



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

A friend of mine from another forum (CigarDave) is trying to drum up interest in an after the Holiday Herf for those in the Oklahoma City area. Let me know if you are interested and can attend!

*EVENT:* OKC Winter Herf
*DATE:* Saturday, January 19, 2008
*TIME:* 1:00pm until 6:00pm
*WHERE:* Fox & Hound - Mezzanine Deck (Upstairs)
*Link:* http://www.tentcorp.com/
*ADDRESS:* 3031 W Memorial Road, OKC

Normally, F&H charges $50.00 per hour, during the day, to rent the mezzanine. However, the friendly folk @ F&H...namely Eli, the GM...has agreed to charge us *$0.00! Yeap...that's right...ZERO!* All he asked was that maybe we could turn him and his other manager onto a few cigars. Ya' THINK!? I think that's entirely possible knowing this group. Therefore, the price of admission will be *no less than two cigars* from each attendee. These will go to Eli (the GM) and his manager.


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

OKbrewer...

I'm now on this forum also! I think I like it better! Thanx 4 posting the Herf info.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I am there dude. +1....Will they let us smoke in there?


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

indoor herfing destination for January 19th? I'm there


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Duck and I are sooooo there!!!!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I will put it on the calendar.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in also!


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't wait! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it time yet???


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

YEEEHAAA! Sounds like a good ol' Okie Herf shapin' up here! Let's get some more folks in on this!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Man go figure when I am out of town all of the okies have a herf sorry guys I am in upstate NY in 3ft of snow for the holidays I will not be back until the 8th but I wish all of you a happy holiday and new year and I wish I could be at the herf with all you crazy Gorillas :cb


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I am a goofball I am there duhhh I saw post holiday and didnt look at the date LMAO :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I am a goofball I am there duhhh I saw post holiday and didnt look at the date LMAO :r


*It LIVES*

sweet


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Definitely count me in on this one guys. I have yet to make it to the fox and the hound. This seems like the perfect excuse. I will start to stock up on the cigars and sure to pick out a couple good ones for Eli and the Manager. Hey Bob, can we bring our... I mean your own beer?? Thought I might grab a couple of bottles of the Duchess. Found some at 6.50 or so a pop.


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

If you folks would, send me an e-mail with your name and an e-mail address (the one where you would like an invite to arrive) and I'll add your name/address to the list and get an invitation out to you ASAP!

Send your e-mail to: [email protected]

I look 4ward 2 mtg all of U!

Thanx!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought the invite, this thread went, out on the 21st and the following accepted:

smokinpoke
yayson
KASR
okierock
Steve G
DUCK
okbrewer
snrscnr2003
Cgarman


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, Dave, don't muddy the water! Just go up thread and count who has responded! 

To Cgarman: I don't think we should take our own beer, unless you plan to drink in the parking lot (again!). That's probably one reason Dave got a deal on the room, all these folks are likely to get thirsty and hungry and will hopefully be ordering off the menus!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

okbrewer said:


> Yeah, Dave, don't muddy the water! Just go up thread and count who has responded!
> 
> To Cgarman: I don't think we should take our own beer, unless you plan to drink in the parking lot (again!). That's probably one reason Dave got a deal on the room, all these folks are likely to get thirsty and hungry and will hopefully be ordering off the menus!
> 
> Bob R in OKC


*Sorry Bob...ain't no muddying going on here. *

*Doing it manually is a pain in the ars, especially if I have to check two different forum sites, along with other folks who've been invited that are NOT on either forum.*

*The invite via Google keeps track of everything for me (a count for each along with names of who's attending, not attending, maybe and hasn't responded). This way I don't have to do it manually. You gotta remember one thing...I'm an I.T. guy and I prefer automation. *

*That is why I'm asking for e-mail addresses.*

*L8R!*


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah Dave, quit your whinning! :r If you are an I.T. guy then all this web stuff should be easy for you!!! Calm down, just janking your chain. If there is an invite or such, where do I need to send my email for ya?


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Nevermind, just back read the thread. See, this stuff gets confusing for us non-I.T. types :r


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

Cgarman said:


> Ah Dave, quit your whinning! :r If you are an I.T. guy then all this web stuff should be easy for you!!! Calm down, just janking your chain. If there is an invite or such, where do I need to send my email for ya?





Cgarman said:


> Nevermind, just back read the thread. See, this stuff gets confusing for us non-I.T. types :r


*Talk abt whining! I'll bring ya' some cheese to go along with it! What do you prefer! Yak, Dimsi, Klutzer, Manoura, Weisslacker or As(s)iago? LMAO!*

*Sorry, I had to do that!*


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

yayson said:


> I thought the invite, this thread went, out on the 21st and the following accepted:
> 
> smokinpoke
> yayson
> ...


I'm making smokinpoke bring me along too.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

Got an e-mail headed your way Dave.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a little over two weeks! This should be a great herf and good opportunity to meet some new B/SoTL! Hope to see a bunch of you there!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been reading through this thread and I'm a little confused. The original thread start as an invite along with a post in this thread accepting the invite is or is not considered enough to participate in this herf?

I guess what I'm asking is, do I need a formal invite in the way of an email to come to this herf?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

okierock said:


> I've been reading through this thread and I'm a little confused. The original thread start as an invite along with a post in this thread accepting the invite is or is not considered enough to participate in this herf?
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, do I need a formal invite in the way of an email to come to this herf?
> 
> ...


Your invite should come in the form of a midget dressed in drag on a unicorn. If you have not received this type of invite then you can't go.


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought it was a midget dragging a Unicorn.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

Mine was a cross-dressed unicorn dragging a dead midget. But, I think I am still invited.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Well when the midget left my house he was alive and singing the theme to Sound of Music. That's all I am going to say unless you have video proving otherwise.


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

Got a favor to ask of anyone who maybe attending on the 19th...

Does anyone have an old humidor they would like to donate? If so, please contact me.

I'm looking for one we could possibly put the cigars in that we're giving to Eli, the GM of Fox & Hound and his manager, for eliminating the "usage fee" for the mezzanine deck. Remember the "admission fee" to the event is NO LESS that 2 cigars per person.

If you have one, please contact me @ [email protected]

Thanx again and C U all on the 19th!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

okierock said:


> I've been reading through this thread and I'm a little confused. The original thread start as an invite along with a post in this thread accepting the invite is or is not considered enough to participate in this herf?
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, do I need a formal invite in the way of an email to come to this herf?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the formal invite, Brad - they posted the thread first and then the email invite was an afterthought to gauge how many people would be going. You better be there and drag Roe along with ya!!!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

KASR said:


> Don't worry about the formal invite, Brad - they posted the thread first and then the email invite was an afterthought to gauge how many people would be going. You better be there and drag Roe along with ya!!!


ok

I really wanted to see that unicorn


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I just hate to see a man ordered around by his bitch!!

I cant believe I said that outloud!!

tt:cb


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

ttours said:


> I just hate to see a man ordered around by his bitch!!
> 
> I cant believe I said that outloud!!
> 
> tt:cb


:r Now your gonna make up here to herf it up with use aren't you????


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

ttours said:


> I just hate to see a man ordered around by his bitch!!
> 
> I cant believe I said that outloud!!
> 
> tt:cb


 huh?


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> I just hate to see a man ordered around by his bitch!!
> 
> I cant believe I said that outloud!!
> 
> tt:cb


Have you been drinking again?

BTW
Mrs. Okierock will be in dallas over this weekend.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Just 10 more days! See ya then!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

okierock said:


> Have you been drinking again?
> 
> BTW
> Mrs. Okierock will be in dallas over this weekend.


Tegron Christmas Party with the noodle, I will hold a chair for her. It will be almost like old times. Still wont be without you. I will smoke the big one for you!!

tt:cb


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

One week away! _Everyone remember that the cost of admission is 2 Padron Millenniums to be given directly to *ME!*_ :tu:tu:tu

See you all there!


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't worry chris, I got ya covered... now where did I put those nestors and the fake bands...


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

Cigar_Fiend said:


> One week away! _Everyone remember that the cost of admission is 2 Padron Millenniums to be given directly to *ME!*_ :tu:tu:tu
> 
> See you all there!


FYI...

Any and ALL Padrons, Fuente's and Habanos sticks, that are used for admission purposes, must be submitted to the organizer, moi', for verification!

That is all!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

cigardave said:


> FYI...
> 
> Any and ALL Padrons, Fuente's and Habanos sticks, that are used for admission purposes, must be submitted to the organizer, moi', for verification!
> 
> That is all!


What's the admission list look like.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

cigardave said:


> FYI...
> 
> Any and ALL Padrons, Fuente's and Habanos sticks, that are used for admission purposes, must be submitted to the organizer, moi', for verification!
> 
> That is all!


My admission is sent - odds are that I won't be there but I figured that you guys could use a little something for the herf. :ss


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

and the countdown begins! 5 more days! See ya this weekend!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

KASR and I were at smokinpoke/Mrs.smokinpoke's house last night herf'ing and we were just saying Saturday is so far away. I can't wait for the weekend already and it only MONDAY. ho-hum....


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> KASR and I were at smokinpoke/Mrs.smokinpoke's house last night herf'ing and we were just saying Saturday is so far away. I can't wait for the weekend already and it only MONDAY. ho-hum....


:tpd: This will be a long week. Is it bad that I already have the cigars that I'm bringing picked out?


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Mrs.Smokinpoke said:


> :tpd: This will be a long week. Is it bad that I already have the cigars that I'm bringing picked out?


An early selection is not a bad thing at all....As long as plan on sharing!!!!

sooooooooooooooo.... are there going to be any other female companionship attending???

As much as Christi and I enjoy each others company we would LOVE to have other SOTL there to fraternize with. Or I will be obligated to hang out with that guy KASR...


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> An early selection is not a bad thing at all....As long as plan on sharing!!!!
> 
> sooooooooooooooo.... *are there going to be any other female companionship attending??? *
> 
> As much as Christi and I enjoy each others company we would LOVE to have other SOTL there to fraternize with. Or I will be obligated to hang out with that guy KASR...


I was wondering if there will be other ladies there too. Surely there will be wifeys there too, right guys?


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

ttours said:


> I just hate to see a man ordered around by his bitch!!
> 
> I cant believe I said that outloud!!
> 
> tt:cb


Surely you weren't calling my #1 friend (mrs.smokinpoke) a B*tch... I would have to kick your a$$. Anyhoo.....she isn't bossy, she is commanding! QUACK!


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Surely you weren't calling my #1 friend (mrs.smokinpoke) a B*tch... I would have to kick your a$$. Anyhoo.....she isn't bossy, she is commanding! QUACK!


:r That's right! I command.... :bx hehe


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

DUCK said:


> An early selection is not a bad thing at all....As long as plan on sharing!!!!
> 
> sooooooooooooooo.... are there going to be any other female companionship attending???
> 
> As much as Christi and I enjoy each others company we would LOVE to have other SOTL there to fraternize with. Or I will be obligated to hang out with that guy KASR...


Mrs. Okierock is out of town for this weekend. I doubt I could get her to come to a herf anyway but she definitely won't make this one. We may have to have a small herf at our place to get her involved.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

okierock said:


> Mrs. Okierock is out of town for this weekend. I doubt I could get her to come to a herf anyway but she definitely won't make this one. We may have to have a small herf at our place to get her involved.


You tell Jennifer that WE are important too...We come before shopping!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

So what's everyone doing after the herf? The KASR's/DUCK's have kicked around a few idea with the smokinpoke's. Everything from hitting up Firelake Casino or having a larger group for Saturday night poker at our place...doesn't have to be poker, of course. So what's everyone else got planned?


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

KASR said:


> So what's everyone doing after the herf? The KASR's/DUCK's have kicked around a few idea with the smokinpoke's. Everything from hitting up Firelake Casino or having a larger group for Saturday night poker at our place...doesn't have to be poker, of course. So what's everyone else got planned?


drinking....at our KASR's homestead!!


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> My admission is sent - odds are that I won't be there but I figured that you guys could use a little something for the herf. :ss


Oh yes! Did he send some sticks for Eli (the F&H GM) as well as those who get there early enuff to grab a stick from our good neighbor, CaddoMoney! 

He's also supplied us with a humidor to present to Eli and his manager for letting us use their facility @ no charge. Just a little something to put the "admission" cigars in. Good PR goes a long way! That Public Relations...NOT Puerto Rico! 

MANY THANX Andrew!


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> What's the admission list look like.


People or cigars?

As far as attendees...I haven't put together a list of who's attending or the number. I need to check e-mails from the "invite" plus the two forums. Hopefully, sometime today or Wednesday. I've informed Eli, (GM @ F&H), to put us down for 24, give or take.

As far as cigars...Not sure what folks are bringing for "admission"!

L8R!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

cigardave said:


> People or cigars?
> 
> As far as attendees...I haven't put together a list of who's attending or the number. I need to check e-mails from the "invite" plus the two forums. Hopefully, sometime today or Wednesday. I've informed Eli, (GM @ F&H), to put us down for 24, give or take.
> 
> ...


I was talking about the invite list. 24 sounds good

This might sound a little goofy but I was thinking about getting name tags. Of course you would have to be down with it because I am not going to be the only dumbass wearing a nametag.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> because I am not going to be the only dumbass


Stop right there...


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

cigardave said:


> Oh yes! Did he send some sticks for Eli (the F&H GM) as well as those who get there early enuff to grab a stick from our good neighbor, CaddoMoney!
> 
> He's also supplied us with a humidor to present to Eli and his manager for letting us use their facility @ no charge. Just a little something to put the "admission" cigars in. Good PR goes a long way! That Public Relations...NOT Puerto Rico!
> 
> MANY THANX Andrew!


For the record, I sent a box o' Opus, three boxes of Padrons, a box of each Pepin blend, and a box of Partagas 150's - and a humi for Eli and the manager - now if any of that falls short, you're more than welcome to take it out on Dave :r

J/k - Hope you all have a great herf, wish I could make it from across the border - maybe next time.


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> For the record, I sent a box o' Opus, three boxes of Padrons, a box of each Pepin blend, and a box of Partagas 150's - and a humi for Eli and the manager - now if any of that falls short, you're more than welcome to take it out on Dave :r
> 
> J/k - Hope you all have a great herf, wish I could make it from across the border - maybe next time.


WOW CaddoMoney, thanks!! 
I guess Smokinpoke and I will have to get there plenty early.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Mrs.Smokinpoke said:


> WOW CaddoMoney, thanks!!
> I guess Smokinpoke and I will have to get there plenty early.


I have never had an OpusX - assuming girls can have a stick as well?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

DUCK said:


> I have never had an OpusX - assuming girls can have a stick as well?


I'm kidding about the boxes and boxes - sadly no box of Opus - but there is a pretty good selection of decent sticks - hopefully everyone will find something that they'll enjoy - and yes, the SOTL are more than welcome to take what they want. :ss


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> I'm kidding about the boxes and boxes - sadly no box of Opus - but there is a pretty good selection of decent sticks - hopefully everyone will find something that they'll enjoy - and yes, the SOTL are more than welcome to take what they want. :ss


Sure...everybody point and laugh at the Asian... :tpd::tpd:
<<cowarding in the corner...mumbling along with Melvin "I could burn the building down">>


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Sure...everybody point and laugh at the Asian... :tpd::tpd:
> <<cowarding in the corner...mumbling along with Melvin "I could burn the building down">>


:r:r Have you seen my stapler?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DUCK said:


> Sure...everybody point and laugh at the Asian... :tpd::tpd:
> <<cowarding in the corner...mumbling along with Melvin "I could burn the building down">>


LOL!! No one here would point and laugh at the asian, right???? LOL! :mn


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

KASR said:


> LOL!! No one here would point and laugh at the asian, right???? LOL! :mn


Nobody has pointed out that I quote Milton off Office Space--I accidently wrote Melvin! ARGH! <<point and laugh....AGAIN>>


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay - so back to the herf... No other ladies showing up, eh???


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> For the record, I sent a box o' Opus, three boxes of Padrons, a box of each Pepin blend, and a box of Partagas 150's - and a humi for Eli and the manager - now if any of that falls short, you're more than welcome to take it out on Dave :r
> 
> J/k - Hope you all have a great herf, wish I could make it from across the border - maybe next time.


I think you mean "take it *up with* Dave", don't you? If that's the case, bring it on! :gn


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Okay - so back to the herf... No other ladies showing up, eh???


Only our server, I believe!


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

cigardave said:


> Only our server, I believe!


No other SOTL? Not any wifeys? Just boys?


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope the dancers aren't boys.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

pokierock, Trudy coming?

I'm bringing a guest for sure, maybe 3


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

yayson said:


> pokierock, Trudy coming?
> 
> I'm bringing a guest for sure, maybe 3


I'm bringing KASR with me, just because he would cry if he were left home.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

yayson said:


> pokierock, Trudy coming?
> 
> I'm bringing a guest for sure, maybe 3


I don't think so, I believe he is going hunting at the ranch, this being the last weekend to hunt and all. You asked noodle about it?



DUCK said:


> I'm bringing KASR with me, just because he would cry if he were left home.


Prolly chew up your favorite shoes.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

okierock said:


> You asked noodle about it?


Today in fact. He cursed you. I wouldn't worry tho, his curses are impotent, limp like a noodle if you will. He needs a break tho if you ask me


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

okierock said:


> I hope the dancers aren't boys.


Did someone say DDR.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Humpday bump! Looking forward to herfin' it up with some okie BOTL's/SOTL's!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I am just on autopilot until Saturday. Work can wait.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> I am just on autopilot until Saturday. Work can wait.


I hear ya - mrs.smokinpoke and I have been chatting it up on YahooIM and we are so ready for the weekend! It is time to get our HERF on! But tomorrow is my Friday at work--I took Friday off <<wink-wink>>


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

DUCK said:


> I hear ya - mrs.smokinpoke and I have been chatting it up on YahooIM and we are so ready for the weekend! It is time to get our HERF on! But tomorrow is my Friday at work--I took Friday off <<wink-wink>>


I am taking off half a day because mrs. poke will be out of town and I got's to watch the younglings.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I finally get to meet everybody. See you all there.
Steve


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I regrettably must decline the invitation to attend. I have been tasked with friends of my wife coming in from out of town this weekend and for some reason it requires my presence. This just means more opportunity in the future:tu

Enjoy and tilt a tall one for me!!! As I will do the same for each of you.

tt:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> Enjoy and tilt a tall one for me!!! As I will do the same for *each* of you.
> 
> tt:cb


Last I heard the guest list stands at 24 or so. Why don't you give us a call after you tilt your 24th tall one for us.:tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

ttours said:


> I regrettably must decline the invitation to attend. I have been tasked with friends of my wife coming in from out of town this weekend and for some reason it requires my presence. This just means more opportunity in the future:tu
> 
> Enjoy and tilt a tall one for me!!! As I will do the same for each of you.
> 
> tt:cb


What your scared to hang out with all us Okies.  I am so disappointed I may just not go now.


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Shoot, is it saturday yet??? I haven't even begun to pick out sticks. That is gonna take most of saturday to get done. Heck, I figure out what I have in the coolers and humies first.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven't started filling my traveldor either Ken!


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Shoot, if you haven't started filling that thing yet, it ain't gonna get filled by saturday. Heck, I would have to order a couple of boxes even to make a dent in it


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

mine gets filled tonight.


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

I am making a mental list right now. Hopefully, I won't forget where I put it.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

If Chris is gonna load up that big yellow thang, then we won't see him until NEXT Saturday! 

Youse guys gonna bring one of them Anejo 55's tomorrow!?


Bob R in OKC


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

I am sure I will have some things of interest in there! With that extremely limited amount of space, I have to be picky you know! LOL!


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

okbrewer said:


> If Chris is gonna load up that big yellow thang, then we won't see him until NEXT Saturday!
> 
> Youse guys gonna bring one of them Anejo 55's tomorrow!?
> 
> Bob R in OKC


*I B bringin' a #77 Shark Cameroon there Boss!*


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Doing some breathing exercises and stretching getting ready for the big day.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't worry everybody....I made KASR (Aaron) take a shower today for the event....I'll comb his hair for the big day too. See ya there!


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I hate to say, that I will not be able to make the herf due to illness. I wait and wait for my first herf, and on the day, I get sick. Ain't that a kick in the pants.  I do hope everybody has a good time and please smoke one or two for me.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Steve G said:


> Well, I hate to say, that I will not be able to make the herf due to illness. I wait and wait for my first herf, and on the day, I get sick. Ain't that a kick in the pants.  I do hope everybody has a good time and please smoke one or two for me.


That stinks...hopefully, we can herf it up sooner than later!


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

That was a really nice herf at a really nice place! Thank you to Dave for setting it up! I had a great time getting a chance to put more faces with names. 

Hopefully we can do it again real soon!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I must apologize I thought the herf started at 6 and there for I was really late however Dave was there and he said that in 2 weeks we were gonna herf it up again this time with beer tasting YES so I apologize for missing this one and I will make up for it the next time :tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I must apologize I thought the herf started at 6 and there for I was really late however Dave was there and he said that in 2 weeks we were gonna herf it up again this time with beer tasting YES so I apologize for missing this one and I will make up for it the next time :tu


oh man, that'd be a little funny if I weren't looking for you for 5 hours. Sorry you didn't make it, brought a fishing buddy along and I'm not sure we'll make it in 2 weeks. New nickname : No Show Junior 

I had a great time everybody, Dave had some nice surprises lined up. Good to see everybody again and meet some new folks


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Had a great time everyone! We got plenty of pics that we'll be posting in the Cigar Lounge!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I had an awesome time. Everyone there was great from the BOTL's to the staff at Fox & Hound.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm glad everybody had a great time. I wish I could of been there. I also hope you folks smoked a couple for the old Stevo. I will make the next one.


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> I had an awesome time. Everyone there was great from the BOTL's to the staff at Fox & Hound.


:tpd: Thanks cigardave for putting together such a great herf. It was a lot of fun. Smokinpoke and I are looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

It sounds like everyone had a good time. Nice to hear!

What a venue, huh? I thought the staff was exceptional!

I'm supposed to get with Eli tomorrow RE: a beer-tasting and/or cigar event in two weeks, Saturday, Feb. 2, the day before the Super Bowl.

*Last, but definitely NOT least...*
I want to thank everyone for the "bomb" you laid on me as well! That "blew" me away! Very nice of everyone. I really appreciate that.

I look forward to another get-together soon!


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Pics thread started in the cigar lounge. I just posted a video and that was all. I didn't really take any pics this time.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

What a great herf! Thanks Dave for putting it together! Look forward to the next one!

KASR and Duck! Thanks for HIT! A totally unexpected 5 pack of some beautiful sticks, a couple that I have not had before! Thanks!


Good to see everybody again, and nice to meet those of you that I hadn;t met before! Let's do it again!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

yayson said:


> oh man, that'd be a little funny if I weren't looking for you for 5 hours. Sorry you didn't make it, brought a fishing buddy along and I'm not sure we'll make it in 2 weeks. New nickname : No Show Junior
> 
> I had a great time everybody, Dave had some nice surprises lined up. Good to see everybody again and meet some new folks


That is hilarious but I guess I had it coming :r that is alright next time I will be there with bells on :r


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Cgarman said:


> Pics thread started in the cigar lounge. I just posted a video and that was all. I didn't really take any pics this time.


*A great time!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131932*


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like everyone had an awesome time - with luck I hope to make it to the next one - it's just been a bit busy in my neck of the woods lately. :ss


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Looks like everyone had an awesome time - with luck I hope to make it to the next one - it's just been a bit busy in my neck of the woods lately. :ss


CaddoMoney hit me up with a OpusX stick at the herf! Thank you! The herf was a blast! ~Jamie


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

DUCK said:


> CaddoMoney hit me up with a OpusX stick at the herf! Thank you! The herf was a blast! ~Jamie


Ha - and I wasn't even there! Thanks to a small bug my super magical fantastical herf teleportation ring, the Opus made it but I did not - hopefully next time! :ss


----------

